# periods, but not ovulating post-partum?



## MellyMel (May 19, 2005)

ok, so a little background. I praticed fertillity awareness about 5 months before I got pregnant (PLANNED lol), and my baby is now 7 months. I have had two periods since having him, and the cycle after the first period seemed about 28 days or so, so the second period I started charting. I am not on day 20, and have had no temperature shift indicating ovulation (I always did before) and am on my 8th day of eggwhite quality cervical mucous. Any ideas as to what this means? Am I not actually ovulating yet? If there are any ladies experienced with FAM that could give me some advice, that would be awesome!! Thanks!


----------



## newmommy27 (Apr 22, 2005)

I have been charting and seeing an acupuncurist...he has been looking at my chart and was boggled until he asked about my sleep patterns...once he heard that I was still up often with my son he essentially disregarded my chart altogether....so if you are up with your little one your chart may be off

hth


----------



## MellyMel (May 19, 2005)

good point. I am up with my son at little each night, but we co-sleep so its not much at all it that makes sense. I just assumed it was fine, because the temps are in the same range they were before I got pregnant. Also I've never had so many days in a row of fertile mucous.


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

I can't count on my CM. If I were I would be fertile (this was pre DD as well) almost all month. Maybe two days would be dry. Yup, I'm a river of fertile mucous.







Maybe your body is still working out the kinks and your CM will regulate soon.


----------



## MellyMel (May 19, 2005)

yeah I guess thats what it is *sigh* oh well, eventually we'll get back to normal (i hope) lol


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

I got my PPAF at 21 months, and didn't start ovulating until about 31 months, and that was with help from acupuncture. My cycles were pretty regular during that time, with excess EWCM at all different times, no temp shift and no postive OPK. I was still bfing (twins) when I started ovulating again, but I had cut back a lot. I think it is fairly common to get your period but not be ovulating while you are breastfeeding.

HTH!

Lex


----------

